# Turkey in a bag



## yorkie (Nov 14, 2007)

I am looking for Emerils recipe which calls for  cooking a turkey for a short time on high, then letting it rest, then cooking it in a paper bag.  it makes the best turkey ever , but I am not sure of the times involved


----------



## jennyema (Nov 14, 2007)

Paper bags can catch on fire.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm sure you could use google to find it.


----------



## layla17 (Nov 14, 2007)

Here's a link for the recipe from the Food Network: foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,1977,FOOD_9936_9870,00.html

I can't post the exact link because I don't have 20 posts yet.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 14, 2007)

they sure do! hmmm, i've never left a turkey in the bag on someone's doorstep. 

it wouldn't have the same effect, but thanks for the tip, jenny. 

boy, you new englanders have some strange practical jokes...


----------



## Caine (Nov 14, 2007)

So can a rag drenched in wine, but Martha Stewart promotes placing one over your turkey.

I can just picture it. You put the turkey, draped with the wine soaked cheesecloth, into a preheated 350F oven. The 350F oven heats up the wine, turning the alcohol in the wine into a vapor. Then the temperature in the oven drops, so the pilot light kicks on the oven burner...


----------



## bknox (Nov 16, 2007)

That sounds like slow resting. A technique used when making pork butt for pulled pork and briskets. With these you would wrap it in paper and put it in a cooler or insulated box for an hour or more. It is still hot when removed but succulent and perfect. Never thought to use it with a bird but seems like it would be excellent.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 16, 2007)

You have donated to your local fire rescue, haven't you?


----------



## Cordel (Nov 16, 2007)

*Martha's turkey*

We have used Martha's turkey recipe for about five years.  You drape cheesecloth dipped in butter and wine over the turkey and baste it every 20 minutes.  We were really scared when we took it out because the cheesecloth was black, but the turkey was golden underneath, and the skin was delicate and delicious.  The entire turkey was more tender and juicy than any I had tasted up to then.  The gravy is something special, as well.

About Emeril's paper bag?  That I have not heard of, but if it is soaked in wine and butter, it too may be special.  My mother-in-law used to cover her turkey with brown paper, as I remember.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 16, 2007)

Jamie Oliver cooks chicken in a paper bag. Have a look for his recipes otherwise.  

My mum always used to put the used butter papers over her chook while it roasted.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 16, 2007)

Cordel said:


> We have used Martha's turkey recipe for about five years. You drape cheesecloth dipped in butter and wine over the turkey and baste it every 20 minutes. We were really scared when we took it out because the cheesecloth was black, but the turkey was golden underneath, and the skin was delicate and delicious. The entire turkey was more tender and juicy than any I had tasted up to then. The gravy is something special, as well.
> 
> About Emeril's paper bag? That I have not heard of, but if it is soaked in wine and butter, it too may be special. My mother-in-law used to cover her turkey with brown paper, as I remember.


I have made a turkey with a butter soaked tea towel did not notice a great difference.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 16, 2007)

yorkie said:


> I love cooking thanksgiving dinner and am looking for emerils recipe for turkey roasted in a paper bag. any ideas?


 
Yeah, yorkie - most of Emeril's recipes are on the Food Network site - go to Food Network : Healthy Recipe Collections, Party Ideas, Quick & Easy Recipes, Cooking Videos - happy searching!

Mom tried roasting the turkey in a brown paper bag one year - the turkey tasted like a brown paper bag ... ARRGH!!!


----------

